# Another software question thread....



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

I see all these software people advertising, and I remember there being a program that did routing, payroll, invoicing, all of the usual stuff but there was one that computed estimates by sq ft and also did salt application estimating etc. anyone use this or something like it?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mattsautobody;1289481 said:


> I see all these software people advertising, and I remember there being a program that did routing, payroll, invoicing, all of the usual stuff but there was one that computed estimates by sq ft and also did salt application estimating etc. anyone use this or something like it?


Probably a gimmick created by the snow god himself, "Mr." jaa.  Unless it was created by someone in YOUR neighborhood, it wouldn't be accurate anyway, as pricing vary greatly from one area to the next.


----------



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

by application estimating, it showed how to figure quantities and how heavy to apply, etc


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

There are a few options I've seen out there for this. Go iSnow has a new thing called the proposal builder, also phil harwood of pro motion consulting sells a spreadsheet that does the same thing, probably with a bit more flexibility and customization.

These all work off the data that you input when you set it up. Either of these options will ask you for how many 0-1 inch storms you get, how many 1-3 inch storms you get, etc per year. It will also ask you equipment productivity rates, cost per hour (you have to enter every piece you have), salt application rate, salt cost, etc... Then it calculates your bid automatically from there based on sq footage and service frequency.


----------



## Stowe (Jul 13, 2010)

*Software - Estimating*

When you do a five acre lot or similar don't you figure your cost for the season of a loader. Do you account for this in Phil Harwood software. I would assume you would have a loader there all season.


----------

